# yet another wireless help thread [solved]

## soloslinger

my wpa_supplicant.conf, ssid's and psk's filled in accordingly

```

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid=""

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        #psk=

        psk=

        priority=5

}

network={

        ssid=""

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=TKIP

        group=TKIP

        #psk=

        psk=

        priority=6

}

```

my /etc/conf.d/net

```

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

dhcp_eth1=( "nontp nodns" )

config_eth1=( "dhcp" )

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

#wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dipw"

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-dd -Dwext -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf"

wpa_timeout_eth1=30

```

kernel config items of note:

```

Device Drivers -->

   [*]Networking Device support

   Wireless LAN (non-hamradio) -->

       [*]     Wireless LAN drivers (non-hamradio) & Wireless Extensions

      <M>    Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection

       [*]      Enable promiscuous mode

Networking -->

   <M>  Generic IEEE802.11 Networking Stack

    [*]    Enable full debugging output

   <M>   IEEE802.111 WEP encryption (802.1x)

   <M>   IEEE802.11i CCMP support

   <M>   IEEE802.11i TKIP encryption

```

my output with the -dd tag when I restart eth1 (my wireless interface), ssid's and such taken out again

```

 * Stopping eth1

 *   Bringing down eth1

 *     Shutting down eth1 ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                                    [ ok ]

 *     Stopping wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                                                             [ ok ]

 * Starting eth1

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...

Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ap_scan=1

Line: 4 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=8):

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=5 (0x5)

Line: 14 - start of a new network block

ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=9):

     

proto: 0x1

key_mgmt: 0x2

pairwise: 0x8

group: 0x8

PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED]

priority=6 (0x6)

Priority group 6

   id=1 ssid='honeycomb'

Priority group 5

   id=0 ssid='FishBowl'

Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'

EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED

EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE

EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE

EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED

EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0

EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0

SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=21 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf

  capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf

WEXT: Operstate: linkmode=1, operstate=5

Own MAC address: 00:04:23:54:24:81

wpa_driver_wext_set_wpa

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=1 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=2 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_key: alg=0 key_idx=3 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0

wpa_driver_wext_set_countermeasures

wpa_driver_wext_set_drop_unencrypted

Setting scan request: 0 sec 100000 usec

Added interface eth1

Daemonize..                                                                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

```

The card I have is a ipw2100.  I am fairly certain the driver is installed correctly because I can scan for wireless networks and I receive the correct expected results.  There are a couple things I have noticed though elsewhere which might shed some light on my problem

a few lines frequently found in my dmesg when I am attempting to make this work:

```

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link becomes ready

eth1: no IPv6 routers present

```

I don't recall ever doing anything with ipv6, I don't know why it would throw errors regarding ipv6 for eth1

The final thing I have noticed I really don't have the text output for.  I discovered wpa_gui and have ran that in hopes of tracking down what was wrong.  When I watch wpa_gui for some time it appears as if it manages to associate with whatever network I am trying to connect to for approximately 5 seconds then disconnects.  (I notice this too if I am running iwconfig frequently enough) When I go into the event history of wpa_gui there is a line that says:

```
Association request to the driver failed
```

I have spent a lot of time trying to make this work, most of the above I have tinkered with and has changed depending on whatever piece of documentation I have most recently found that holds any shred of hope in it. I have a feeling I am only missing something small, just really could use a second pair of eyes or someone a little wiser then me to help me out.

Thanks in advance

brianLast edited by soloslinger on Sat May 12, 2007 11:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soloslinger

line breaks added for ledgibility

```

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=SCANNING

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:06:25:f8:26:9c

ssid=honeycomb

id=1

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=ASSOCIATED

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:06:25:f8:26:9c

ssid=honeycomb

id=1

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=GROUP_HANDSHAKE

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:06:25:f8:26:9c

ssid=honeycomb

id=1

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=GROUP_HANDSHAKE

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:06:25:f8:26:9c

ssid=honeycomb

id=1

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=GROUP_HANDSHAKE

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=SCANNING

tuxxors bronson #

```

I don't understand how it can be associated and everything seems good and then it disconnects.

----------

## soloslinger

It was suggested to me that I should follow http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=4&chap=4  more closely, so here's the same problem with the same settings as the handbook:

```

tuxxors bronson # clear

tuxxors bronson # cat /etc/conf.d/net && cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /etc/conf.d/net.example and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

modules=( "wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_eth1="-Dwext"

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

        ssid="honeycomb"

        psk="pw4honeycomb"

        priority=5

}

tuxxors bronson # /etc/init.d/net.eth1 start

 * Starting eth1

 *   Loading networking modules for eth1

 *     modules: apipa arping ccwgroup macchanger macnet rename wpa_supplicant essidnet iptunnel ifconfig system dhcpcd ip6to4

 *       wpa_supplicant provides wireless

 *       ifconfig provides interface

 *       dhcpcd provides dhcp

 *   Configuring eth1 for MAC address 00:04:23:54:24:81 ...                                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on eth1 ...                                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on eth1 ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 *     Waiting for association                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *     Backgrounding ...

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=SCANNING

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=SCANNING

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:06:25:f8:26:9c

ssid=honeycomb

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=GROUP_HANDSHAKE

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

bssid=00:06:25:f8:26:9c

ssid=honeycomb

id=0

pairwise_cipher=TKIP

group_cipher=TKIP

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

wpa_state=GROUP_HANDSHAKE

tuxxors bronson # wpa_cli status

Selected interface 'eth1'

wpa_state=SCANNING

tuxxors bronson #

```

On top of this now, when I try to bring up eth0 my computer is trying to run wpa_supplicant on that interface too for some reason.  I did completely strip out everything except what the above link told me to put into /etc/conf.d/net (the dhcp stuff for eth0) but that produced the same result.

brian

----------

## soloslinger

Well, after 10 hours of kicking and screaming with this, a guy by the name of chainsaw helped me solve the problem.  From the way I had my configs set up on my first post, all the encryptions in the kernel hafta be compiled in directly, NOT modules.  Then the /etc/conf.d/net configuration listed in the gentoo handbook will work as long as that info is correct.  gentoo-wiki.org suggests that you need to put a timeout and change the command around as well, but I needed to do neither one of these.

hope this helps save someone lots of time

brian

----------

## SpaceApache

 *Quote:*   

> Well, after 10 hours of kicking and screaming with this, a guy by the name of chainsaw helped me solve the problem. From the way I had my configs set up on my first post, all the encryptions in the kernel hafta be compiled in directly, NOT modules. Then the /etc/conf.d/net configuration listed in the gentoo handbook will work as long as that info is correct. gentoo-wiki.org suggests that you need to put a timeout and change the command around as well, but I needed to do neither one of these.
> 
> hope this helps save someone lots of time
> 
> brian

 

Thanks for this tippie. I've just bought loads of WiFi kit to banish all the cables in my home to the rubbish-bin, but I could only get WiFi working with zero encryption. I have all the ieee80211_crypt_* options compiled as modules, as is most of the rest of my kernel (a factor I had forgotten in these past few days of WiFi madness). Loading these modules solved all my problems, now I'm surfing secured with WPA1/2 through wpa_supplicant.

Thanks again.

Nathaniel

----------

## !db!

 *SpaceApache wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Well, after 10 hours of kicking and screaming with this, a guy by the name of chainsaw helped me solve the problem. From the way I had my configs set up on my first post, all the encryptions in the kernel hafta be compiled in directly, NOT modules. Then the /etc/conf.d/net configuration listed in the gentoo handbook will work as long as that info is correct. gentoo-wiki.org suggests that you need to put a timeout and change the command around as well, but I needed to do neither one of these.
> 
> hope this helps save someone lots of time
> 
> brian 
> ...

 

Just bought a new router (my old only had wep). I'm having no luck with non-zero encryption with wpa and ipw2100 (gentoo-sources 2.6.21-r4) - and yet it works out of the box on Windows side (darn!). I'm pooped after 10-odd hours having a crack at this. Could you do me a favor and detail what you compiled in the kernel versus modules, your conf.d/net and wpa_supplicant.conf (and any other relevant info)? I'll give this another shot tomorrow ... thanks.

----------

